# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Studentët, kopje me bluetooth dhe MMS

## Davius

Bluetooth dhe MMS janë moda e re e studentëve shqiptarë, se si realizojnë kopjet në provime. Më shumë se sa të ulin kokën mbi libra dhe të shtrydhin trutë për zgjidhjen e një ushtrimi, preferojnë të harxhojnë ca para për teknologjinë që u siguron notën qyl. Kanë hequr dorë nga ajo metoda e lodhshme, kur i shkruanin me orë të tëra pyetjet në copëza të vogla letre dhe i nxirrnin kur pedagogu kthente kokën. Rroftë teknologjia! Tashmë ka bluetooth dhe MMS, të cilat shërbejnë jo vetëm për të shpërndarë me shpejtësinë e dritës tek njëri-tjetri, video funny apo hard nga më të ndryshmet, por janë edhe një mjet mjaft komod për të kopjuar dhe që pedagogu nuk i bie në erë. 

*Strategjia* 

Sofistikimi i mënyrave të komunikimit e ka bërë më të lehtë notën kaluese në universitetet tona. Jo se studentët e përdorin atë (teknologjinë) për të pasuruar njohuritë e tyre, por e kanë kthyer në një mjet mjaft të dobishëm, sidomos në kohë sezonesh. E ndërsa të apasionuarit pas librave i gjen tek-tuk, ata pas teknologjisë janë me qindra. Dhe radhët e tyre sa vijnë e shtohen. Kështu ka ndryshuar edhe mënyra se si merret një notë kaluese, pse jo edhe e mirë, pa lexuar as një rresht, ose pa ditur të zgjidhësh as ekuacionin më të thjeshtë. Bluetooth dhe MMS-të janë metodat e reja, që të rinjtë e universiteteve tona po i aplikojnë me sukses. Sërish, më të privilegjuarat janë vajzat, sepse edhe kjo mënyrë e re e të siguruarit të notës kaluese ka strategjinë e saj. Duke qenë se provimet me shkrim zhvillohen në salla të mëdha, ku marrin pjesë të gjithë studentët e kursit, gjithçka është shumë e thjeshtë. 

Zakonisht, së bashku me studentin që ka provimin, futet edhe një mik i tij (i cili mund të jetë një student i një fakulteti tjetër apo thjesht shok) dhe ulen në mënyrë të tillë, që të kenë të njëjtin grup pyetjesh. Më pas, ai që ka ardhur për të ndihmuar shokun, qëndron disa minuta, bën sikur nuk di tu përgjigjet pyetjeve, dorëzon fletën mbi të cilin ka shkruar një emër fiktiv dhe ndërkohë, tezën e ka futur në xhep. Kur del jashtë sallës së auditorit, e pret pjesa tjetër e skuadrës, të cilët fillojnë e shfletojnë librat dhe pasi gjejnë përgjigjet e pyetjeve, nisin komunikimin on-line me studentin që është në sallën e provimeve. Të dy palët janë të pajisura me aparat bluetooth (që kushton 4 mijë lekë të reja), i cili i ngjan së tepërmi një aparati dëgjimi. Studenti që është në provim, e vendos në vesh dhe e ndez, ndërsa aparatin celular e ka në xhep. Duke qenë se teknologjia e bluetooth-it lejon komunikimin normal në një distancë prej 100 metrash, ai dëgjon përgjigjet e sakta të pyetjeve që vijnë nga jashtë sallës së auditorit dhe i shkruan, pa i lënë të kuptojë asgjë pedagogëve, të cilët me gjithë dëshirën e mirë për të qenë sa më objektivë në vënien e notës, nuk kanë se çfarë ti bëjnë asaj që është shkruar e zeza mbi të bardhë. Gjithçka është më e lehtë për vajzat, sepse aparatin që vendosin në vesh e mbulojnë me flokët e gjatë dhe kështu gjithçka ecën vaj. 

*MMS-te* 

Ndryshe veprohet kur bëhet fjalë për zgjidhjen e ndonjë ushtrimi. Këtu hyjnë në lojë MMS-të. Studenti që është në provim, e fotografon ushtrimin dhe ua nis me MMS shokëve që ka jashtë. Ata e zmadhojnë me zoom dhe pasi e zgjidhin, ia nisin të gatshëm atij që është në provim, i cili nuk ka se përse të lodhë kokën se si gjendet X apo Y, duke qenë se teknologjia i vjen shumë në ndihmë. Studentët pranojnë vetë se e aplikojnë shpesh këtë mënyrë të të marrurit të notës, ndërsa pohojnë se liria për të hyrë në leksione dhe numri i madh i studentëve për një kurs, i ndihmon ata që pedagogët të mos e marrin vesh nëse je në të vërtetë student i X kursi, apo nuk ke lidhje fare me sallën ku je ulur.

----------


## irexha

Hajde hajde, o sa mire u paska shkuar mendja mor aman . ahhhh ne kohen time me  paten zene me kopje ne nje firme qe jepej ne mars. dhe me dogjen . 
ahhh sikur te funksiononte blutut ne kohen time. po ne fakt seshte mire te kopjosh.

----------


## brooklyn

edhe ketu ne perendim ka mundesi per te kopjuar por gjate provimeve cdo njeri fik cdo pajisje elektronike dhe kamerat e vendosura neper salle ku realizohen testet incizon cdo detaj te ngjarjes.  Mendoj qe dhe studentet shqiptare duhet te mesohen me metoden e re qe do te thote diplomen dhe kualifikimin e fiton nga djersa dhe studimi dhe jo nga kopjimi apo mashtrimi.  Ne shqiperi fatkeqesisht studentet jane me te angazhuar neper kafene sesa ne objektet shkollore.  Prandaj rinia shqiptare akoma nuk ka qene ne gjendje te sjelle ndryshim ne vend pasi nuk ka asgje te re per te ofruar.

----------


## Clizia

ahahahahaha dhe keto s'i kisha degjuar...Me duken me teper qesharake si menyra kopimi...lum ata qe munden se ku studioj un zor se arrin dot te besh diçka te tille...Te kopjosh eshte art qe duhet mesuar me aplikim gjate viteve   :shkelje syri:

----------


## bunny

me verte nuk e kisha degjuar :S

ketu nuk te lejojne te marish as edhe nje gje (qe nuk lejohet) edhe mbajtsen e stirolapsave duhet ta keshe ne qeshe plastike qe te shikohet se cfare ka ne te.

----------


## ildushja

> Hajde hajde, o sa mire u paska shkuar mendja mor aman . ahhhh ne kohen time me  paten zene me kopje ne nje firme qe jepej ne mars. dhe me dogjen . 
> *ahhh sikur te funksiononte blutut ne kohen time. po ne fakt seshte mire te kopjosh*.


 :pa dhembe:  

Brez i shkathet ne..  :Lulja3:

----------

